# crappie rod and reel questions



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a couple of 8.5 fish eagle steelhead rods (light action) that i want to use for crappie. i will be casting from shore for the most part, and reaching into brush. i have read about wally marshall rods and b and n rods, and was wondering if the rods i have would fit the bill.

i use shimano symetres for both walleye and smallmouth fishing, but was thinking about getting a couple of shimano sedonas to use as crappie reels.

any thoughts on these questions? appreciate the help.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

those rods will be fine.there's not a lot of difference in some steelhead rods and crappie rods.i use two of them myself....8 and 10 footers.
they're used mainly for trolling and dipping,but cast well if the area you're fishing will accomodate them.the reels also will do the job.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

as always, thanks for the help rick. always a pleasure.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Misfit I have 4 steelhead rods 9 and 10 footer's I use two of them for crappies all the time....If you have the room for a good cast you can get your bait out there a little farther ...You will be fine....GOOD LUCK........JIM.........PS I also like them for drop-shot fishing too....


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have a 10ft. rod that I traded a jig mold for and I dont know what took me this long to get a rod like it. Just about any long rod like that will work along with a good Shimano reel.I use a Shimano Sahara on mine. Makes a great rod when fishing from shore ( if you have the room ) for a slip-bobber rig. You can cast it a mile if needed.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i have an old flyrod with a spinning reel on it. looks weired but works


----------

